# With a Twist



## HooAmEye (Apr 11, 2015)

Hello,

My name is Jimmy. I am 42 and have been suffering with depersonalization since I can remember. So much that I thought it was normal for me and that I was some kind of alien.

I also have issues with identity alteration which seems to occur in the middle of my depersonalization episodes. For example, I will go into an episode with one set of values and motivations, and come out the other side with a completely different set of values and motivations. Same personality, just completely different aspects in charge. Does this sound familiar to anyone?

I had an incredibly abusive home life and when I was 6 I was locked in a box by my teacher all day, every day except recess. This happened for a few months before I became suicidal. At that point my parents realized something was up. This experience has also given me an inability to feel that others can ever relate to me.

Anyway... somehow I ended up being a high-functioning person who everyone believes is an uber talented superstar, when in reality I fight against the vacuum of depersonalization every day.

Heya...

-Jimmy


----------



## Freddy_Fred (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi Jimmy. I think I experience the same things. I'm constantly changing things that I cling on to for comfort then suddenly be turned off by them due to a sudden shift in perception. Not sure if that makes sense, but it certainly feels like my identity is "shifting" and slipping away.


----------



## HooAmEye (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks Freddy! It's good to know that I'm not alone in this uniqueness.


----------

